
Leverage your data to reduce churn rate - striletskyy
http://microchurn.jssolutionsdev.com/?ref=hackernews
======
striletskyy
MicroChurn gathers data from Mixpanel, Segment.io, etc to analyze it, to
predict who are going to cancel the subscription of your product

